# LOTS of pictures of Claire!!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Some pics of my little Claire. :wub: 

[attachment=51562:claire_12.jpg]

*Snooping around!*
[attachment=51561:claire_11.jpg]

[attachment=51560:claire_7.jpg]

*Very wet face after slurping water!*
[attachment=51559:claire_6.jpg]

[attachment=51556:Claire_1a.jpg]

[attachment=51557:claire_2a.jpg]

*Catcher in Claire's crate... not looking very happy!*
I got this crate for when she is spayed. Thought it would
be a good one to carry her from room to room in.
[attachment=51563:catcher.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She is darling and has 'tude also! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can just tell what a happy little soul Claire is by her big smile!

I cannot get over her gorgeous thick coat! Are you going to keep it long?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Claire where's your eyes! You look like a sweetheart, but I want to see your big eyes. :aktion033: :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great pictures. She has made herself right at home. Her coat is amazing and I love the new crate you got for her that Catcher is enjoying


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww she is so ''grinny'' lol what a cute little girlie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww she is gorgeous! I just want to give her a big hug! :wub: :wub: 
Her and your beloved Rosebud look like they have they same smile! Does Clair have an underbite? Gigi has developed a small one since she got her "big girl" teeth in so I am curious...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a beautiful little girl Claire is :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a happy, adorable & sweet little girl :wub: . She's precious & I'm lovin all that long thick hair. I see Catcher is sneaking up behind her.lol I'm glad it's working out so well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 23 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766756


> You can just tell what a happy little soul Claire is by her big smile!
> 
> I cannot get over her gorgeous thick coat! Are you going to keep it long?[/B]


Yes, she has such an aura about her of such peacefulness and sweetness. I am truly overwhelmed. I'd like to keep her coat long. So far it has not matted at all. At some point I may have the body short and the rest long. 

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 23 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766758


> Claire where's your eyes! You look like a sweetheart, but I want to see your big eyes. :aktion033: :biggrin:[/B]


Dee, I'm going to have to just get her through this awkward stage.Tonia had kept the top short and it just started growing out about 2 weeks ago. And the hairs under her eyes are at that awkward stage, too. Hopefully soon I can do a clean top knot!!

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 23 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766762


> Awwww she is gorgeous! I just want to give her a big hug! :wub: :wub:
> Her and your beloved Rosebud look like they have they same smile! Does Clair have an underbite? Gigi has developed a small one since she got her "big girl" teeth in so I am curious... [/B]


Awww, thanks! Yes, she does have an underbite. That's one of the reasons she could not be shown. Yes Rosebud had one, too so whenever I look at Claire I am totally reminded of Rosebud. I love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh look at that glorius hair! Don't ya just hate that awkward stage where you can't see their eyes, that's Ava too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

precious little girl! :wub: congrats!!! :chili: Isnt it just wonderful having such a easy to manage coat!! Kelsie has a better coat than kodie for sure... and bath time... man... i rather wash kelsie! lol... :two thumbs up: 

Enjoy the next several days with your babies!!! :clap:

ohh and btw... kelsie seems like she is STILL in an awkward stage with her top knot!! Shes so tiny her hair never seems long enough to stay out of her face!... grrrrr... I hope your awkward stage doesnt last 3yrs like hers... lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just maybe Miss beautiful Claire is going to run the house.lol Great pics Sher. more


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet looking little doll! I see she's getting to know every nook and cranny already!

PS - love your new sig.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww....Hi Claire!!! Claire, you are such a cute little sweet heart!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I LOVE the picture of you snooping around..lol...but remember to be good girl for your mommy!! hahaha...

Sher, Claire is sooo cute!!! Please post more pics of her!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! She's absolutely amazing!! What a beautiful coat.

That's so neat she reminds you of precious Rosebud. 
My Bianca reminded me of Daisy, and I loved it. 

Congrats, Sher. She is a doll.

Welcome to SM sweet little Claire. :Welcome 2:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How pretty!! I am so happy to see these pics!! Keep them comingggggggggggggggggg !! x0x0x0 N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments. :grouphug: 

I am in the kitchen at the computer and just now turned around ... here is what I see:

Claire's new crate - Catcher
Claire's new bed - Kallie
Claire ... on the floor next to my chair! (There is one more bed in here but she chose the floor!!)
[attachment=51571:KC_1.jpg]

[attachment=51572:Claire_1.jpg]

And one more picture .... a major head tilt. Whoa, when this gal tilts, she doesn't mess around!!! :wub: 

[attachment=51573:claire_10.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How precious Sher..I know you must be tickled. She seems like such a good girl!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Claire is such a pretty girl............I love her coat and the cut. Congrats!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ That cracks me up about K/C in _Claire's_ bed and crate ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

That "head-tilt" shot is the best. What a doll :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the babies just want to make sure Claire realizes she's the new girl on the block  I love the pictues. My goodness Claire does have a head tilt :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Claire is so adorable :wub: and Kallie and Catcher look quite content in her crate and bed :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

aw all the babies are so adorable...love claire's head tilt lol :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 23 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766811


> Thanks everyone for your sweet comments. :grouphug:
> 
> I am in the kitchen at the computer and just now turned around ... here is what I see:
> 
> ...


LOL. I love it....Well Catcher and Kallie seem to be relaxed even if it is in Claire's crate and bed. :w00t: Awwww Sher, Claire is laying on the hard floor cause she wants to be close to her mommy. :wub: 

Enjoyed and even had a laugh.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 23 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766780


> Oh look at that glorius hair! Don't ya just hate that awkward stage where you can't see their eyes, that's Ava too.[/B]



Hunter too - when he won't let me put in the top knot he looks like a member of the beatles. We have taken to calling him Mr. Mop-Top.

I love that K/C are loving Claire's new stuff - and that she's loving on you  She really is a beautiful little girl


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she's adorable!! I love her perfectly coiffed feet. Looks like she is settling in very nicely!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you got a good one there with Claire. She looks just precious. :wub: Her mouth does resemble Rosebud's. She is just meant to be yours.
Please keep us UTD with pictures as she matures.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Sher,

I can already feel the love you have for Claire. She is one special girl....bless her and you....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What is it with dogs? They want what the other has and pushed poor little Claire out on the floor!!! She is moving closer to Mommy~~~It is so good that they all get along so well!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah!! They look great!! I am glad she has just fit right in!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sher, she is such a doll! I am in love with her beautiful smile! I was going to say the same thing about Claire's smile looking just like Rosebud's ... so adorable. :wub: Congrats, I know you're so thrilled to have her home. I want to meet her in person and give her a nice proper squeezin'!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sher, she is so pretty and her coat looks very nice, are you going to keep her long?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations. Claire is beautiful. :wub: A great addition to your family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, she is just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What a little sweetheart!!! :heart: 

I'm so happy for you!!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Claire is such a cutie! Looks like she's already made herself at home.





Joy


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

AWE SO CUTE


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Apr 23 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766978


> Sher, she is so pretty and her coat looks very nice, are you going to keep her long?[/B]


Thanks everyone for your lovely posts about Claire.

Cindy, I'm going to play it by ear. Tonight I brushed her and she was so good. Not a peep out of her... whereas K&C are not great with being groomed. And there were no tangles or mats or anything and she hadn't been brushed since she left Austin yesterday morning and was in a travel crate most of the day yesterday. So I may let it stay long. I will almost certainly keep the top and her ears and beard long like I do with Catcher. I have to say that she sure is cuddly with all that thick hair. She doesn't even seem real sometimes!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow look at that smile!!! Claire radiates happiness...you can tell she just loves her new home! 

And too funny how her big sis and big bro are "testing" out her bed and crate! I got such a giggle from seeing that!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures and I love that she's smiling. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, what a gorgeous girl.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

So beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Claire is lovely in so many ways :wub: Congrats Mom to three (and counting?) :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Claire is so cute and what a beautiful coat she has. I am jealous. My girls can not have full coats living in the country and Twinkle has a poker straight , very thin coat. 
I see that my Twinkle and Claire are almost birthday sisters. Twinkle is 1 day younger than Claire. Twinkle's Birthdate is Sept 26 2008.

Best of Luck to you with her, Claire sure is a charmer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, Claire discovered her bark this morning!!! K & C are barkers and I guess she wanted to join in. So, she is having fun barking and barking and barking!! 

And last night she was definitely not going to sleep in her crate when K & C were in the bed! I thought I had put her in the crate and locked it but the next thing I knew she was pawing me trying to get in to my bed! So of course, she joined us!

Here's a picture of the rolling crate I got her. It is huge and really nice. The top comes off too for easy cleaning, etc. This morning I took her to the potty pads and was with her for about 30 minutes trying to get her to go. She did have a BM on the pads and I was waiting for her to pee. I knew she had to since she hadn't gone since we went to bed. So finally I gave up and put her in the crate in the kitchen to get ready to feed her and yep.... she finally went ..... in the crate!! :smilie_tischkante: 

Catcher keeps trying to get Claire's food!
[attachment=51583:claire_catcher_1.jpg]

A little head tilt for her mommy! :wub: 
[attachment=51584:claire_2.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sher,

I just love her :wub: :wub: :wub: I can just imagine how much you do!!!! She is such a doll!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, she's found her voice...... :smstarz: ......*as I sit here and listen to Ava barking like crazy*

I LOVE that crate! It's beautiful - if you can call a crate beautiful, LOL. 

This morning I took Ava outside, she did her pee pees. But she waited to get under our kitchen table to do her poopies! :smpullhair: Patience - that's what I keep telling myself.....


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe Tonia doesn't use pee pads? I wanted Holly to go both outside and on pee pads. I don't know but Holly has never gone on the pee pads we have on the floor but always goes outside. Of course she does have the occassional accidents on the floor though!

Oh we were so excited too, the first week no barking!! She was always so quiet. Then it started! I can't get her to stop barking at strangers as hard as I try!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is such a cute story about her getting onto your bed ALREADY! I hope you have a king sized bed, Sher!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is so adorable!!!! :wub: She looks so cute with K and C.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

what a doll baby...I just love her smile!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: She is beautiful!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Claire is such a doll!!! :wub: Her coat is so pretty!!!! :wub: It sounds like she is really fitting in well!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 24 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767180


> Maybe Tonia doesn't use pee pads? I wanted Holly to go both outside and on pee pads. I don't know but Holly has never gone on the pee pads we have on the floor but always goes outside. Of course she does have the occassional accidents on the floor though!
> 
> Oh we were so excited too, the first week no barking!! She was always so quiet. Then it started! I can't get her to stop barking at strangers as hard as I try![/B]


Well, Miss Claire won't go outside either ... she likes to go in her crate or other non-appropriate places!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Claire is darling, Sher. :wub: 

I must be about the only one who did pee-pad training this way...
My fur-kids stayed in a playpenwith rollers (beside me at the desk much of the time)...and the playpen had the pad IN IT.....and when they used the pad...."Yay FREE play time" :chili: for an hour or so.... They picked up pretty fast that going potty on that pee pad meant two good things...freedom and treat. I guess I am a backwards crate trainer. :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 24 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767325


> Claire is darling, Sher. :wub:
> 
> I must be about the only one who did pee-pad training this way...
> My fur-kids stayed in a playpenwith rollers (beside me at the desk much of the time)...and the playpen had the pad IN IT.....and when they used the pad...."Yay FREE play time" :chili: for an hour or so.... They picked up pretty fast that going potty on that pee pad meant two good things...freedom and treat. I guess I am a backwards crate trainer. :biggrin: [/B]


I actually did that with my first Malt, Rosebud, and you are right... it is a good way to do it. I thought Claire would go on the pads in the laundry room after seeing K & C go there but noooooo.... she will hold it and then go elsewhere!! Kallie was sort of like that, too, so hopefully she'll catch on eventually!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

the best part about being on the forum is getting to see pictures of gorgeous furfluffs . . . . I think claire reigns in your home . . it sure shows . . .she is a beauty . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is just tooo cute for words!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sher... I'm just catching up on some posts and havn't been her to the photo section so decided to pay a visit and who do I see but your precious little Claire! ... what a dollbaby she is!!! :wub: .. ahhhh and with that head tilt she could get away with anything with me LOL Just sooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Sher, Claire :wub: is an absolute doll! I love her head tilt and her wonderful thick coat. Glad the kids are all getting along so well, and that
Miss Claire has found her way into your bed already! (Bonbon did that her first night here - she barked in the x-pen at 2:00 a.m., and that
doesn't go over too well in an apartment - especially when the nasty neighbors don't like dogs.) You have a great little family!! arty:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Claire is such a cutie pie :wub2: 

Give her lots of hugs for me!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Claire looks like she is working her way into everyones' hearts just fine. What a little doll. I love the two crates you got for her. They are both great. Have fun.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Sher looks like ur having lots of fun and laughs!! The joys of puppy hood!!  It was very hard to leave kelsie in her pen at night when kodie was allowed to sleep with me... so i know the feeling. That crate looks really really nice! I never saw one like it before.. its snazzy! B)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She is sooo cute!!!! I love that crate as well - its adorable and so pretty.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher, I couldn't wait to get home from Italy and see the photos of Claire. Aren't you so thrilled????? She is a doll! How are K & C doing? Are they friendly and accepting? Hope all goes well for your little family!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Apr 30 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770105


> Sher, I couldn't wait to get home from Italy and see the photos of Claire. Aren't you so thrilled????? She is a doll! How are K & C doing? Are they friendly and accepting? Hope all goes well for your little family![/B]


Welcome home!!!

Shockingly K & C are doing great with her. I am really surprised at how they have accepted her in to their little pack! Here's a recent thread with a video of Claire and Catcher playing!!!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=45317&hl=


----------

